# German VISA Cool Off period



## SmartPhone

Is there any cool off period for applying for German VISA?
For example if I have visited Germany as part of work and stayed there for 6 months and came back, then how much time should i wait before I apply for a new VISA.
Is there any such wait period?


----------



## beppi

What kind of visa do you want to apply for?
If it's another work permit or residence visa, there is no waiting period required.


----------



## SmartPhone

beppi said:


> What kind of visa do you want to apply for?
> If it's another work permit or residence visa, there is no waiting period required.


Thanks for the reply.
I came to Germany through my current employer . Now I am trying to change my job and join some firm in Germany.
But all companies ask for nearest possible joining date. I need to know whether I should put any wait period before I can apply for a new VISA since I was in Germany for 6 months recently. Is there any such rule?

So there is no wait period required for work permit and also business VISA?


----------



## beppi

You didn't mention what kind of visa you have/had during your six months in Germany.
If it was a work permit and you want another work permit, my answer applies.
If not, please post the details.


----------



## SmartPhone

beppi said:


> You didn't mention what kind of visa you have/had during your six months in Germany.
> If it was a work permit and you want another work permit, my answer applies.
> If not, please post the details.


I had resident permit during my stay.


----------

